# New barn....need help designing



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

We a bought some property and are waiting for the weather to clear to move in, dad wants me to draw out the design for my new barn so we know how much wood to saw out.... We are cutting down some logs and sending them to a Amish neighbor to saw it out to build the barn with..


We are thinking 30x40.... 
10x20 Tack/feed room (finished) 
10 foot walk way/drive way

Other then that I really don't know exactly what I want
I would like, 4-5 kidding stalls
2 large stalls, 10x15 maybe I want to be able to keep 2 horses in 1 if need to... I would like the two large stalls to be able to be opened up so they turn into one stall also. 

Any one have any plans they would like to share or designing advise?



I am so excited to have a nice/big barn !!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

For kidding stalls u will want a 5x10 or 8x10 area. My stall and outside area for my FFs is just a 5x8 stall with and 8x10 outer area fence in with cattle panels overlayed with chain link to prevent baby escapees and hungry coyotes. My buck barn that im building is much larger.... 50x100 feet... Divided into quandrants. The northeastern side is being closed in and the rest is fenced in but left open to fresh air.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If you plan to put two horses in a single stall you'll definitely want to go bigger. A standard single stall is 12x12. I wouldn't keep two in there for very long either, it's just too crowded.

What about this?

MTA: You could put the horse stalls on one side so they can open up, and the goat stalls next to the tack room instead. I would also make those able to open up in case you have to confine a goat for longer.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> If you plan to put two horses in a single stall you'll definitely want to go bigger. A standard single stall is 12x12. I wouldn't keep two in there for very long either, it's just too crowded.
> 
> What about this?
> 
> MTA: You could put the horse stalls on one side so they can open up, and the goat stalls next to the tack room instead. I would also make those able to open up in case you have to confine a goat for longer.


You pretty much hit the nail on the head my drawing is almost the exact same as yours..... got to drawing this morning around 1. This is what I came up with. I designed a 10x20 feed tack room. 4 5x10 kidding stalls. We have smaller ones now and I think that will be a good size. 2 10x15ft large stalls- that can be combined into 1 10x30 stall. and a 10x10 area for a couple balls of straw& hay and also my milk stand. I normally don't milk but I want to have it in the barn.

I am not for sure if the horses will ever be on this property and even if they are I almost never lock them up and if I do its not for more then a couple hours so I think I will be able to get away with 15 feet instead of 20. When we don't have horses in the barn these will be stalls for storms or other times I have to lock up more then 2 goats in one pen.

All of the stall walls will be removable- or at least that's the plan, right now my dad and I are trying to design something. We are going to use cattle panels and wood, I have a plan and I think it will work but I can't explain it very well. The divider in the large stalls will most likely just swing back against one of the back walls, but be able to be removed (you would just need two people).

Both big stalls will have dutch doors to the out door run. I am not really for sure on the size of this run yet... 
I think I may be able to talk him into a lean to, 10x10? That way the goats will have shelter all the time, but they won't be poopin up my barn lol.

On both ends there will be sliding doors that open up 10ft. The ridge on the roof is going to be a clear piece that runs the entire length of the barn to allow in more sun light, I can't remember the name of this product. There will be 2 windows in the tack/feed room. And maybe a couple more above kidding stalls.

As you can see by the "drawing" I like to use a lot of colors lol. I didn't get much sleep last night because ideas kept popping into my head. This is what I have so far, oh and the barn will have electric and water 
* bucks won't be housed on this property except for breeding time.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Your proportions are a bit off  Are you talking about putting both horses into a single 10x15 stall, or only putting them together when you combine it into a 10x30? That should work fine but putting two into a 10x15 would just be asking for injuries (unless they're minis, lol.)

What I would do if possible is put support beams every 10 feet, plus posts every 5 feet for the goat stalls. Then any non-permanent dividers can easily be added or removed. Remember that horses kick so you'll want something fairly solid for their stalls, nothing they can put a foot through. Not such an issue for the goats.

I like the skylight idea. I've thought about making a run-in shed with clear corrugated plastic roof so it's less claustrophobic for them, but then it wouldn't give them shade in the summer so I'd have to have a second one with a dark roof


----------

